# Great F-111 footage... relax and enjoy!



## comiso90 (Sep 16, 2007)

good music too:

note the internal gun


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rApOouY_lbg_



.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 16, 2007)

Very cool! The gun was removed in later models because they would shoot out their own nose gear in a dive.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice clip!


----------



## comiso90 (Sep 17, 2007)

evangilder said:


> Very cool! The gun was removed in later models because they would shoot out their own nose gear in a dive.




I didn't know that.... good 2 know


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great video. Never had seen the aerospike operate before. Quite the complex design!!


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 17, 2007)

This has never been a hugely popular bird and I really didn't know all that much about it until reading up on it now. It sure looks good from the front with the round intakes, though. What a cool plane!

I recall a story from a different thread where a few Aardvarks were in formation on an exercise and some pesky F-16's came up to tail them. One of the F-111 pilots initiated that cool fuel-dump that they do. The F-16's pissed themselves and ran away.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2007)

Perhaps...


----------

